# Turn on app outside service area?



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

If I turn my app (whether Uber or Lyft) on and I am currently outside of the service area... once I drive into the area, will my app pick up pings? Or do I need to wait until I am in an area before the app goes on?


----------



## Shermon (Feb 6, 2017)

I can't imagine it will let you get "Online" if you are out of your area. I tried to see if I could go online when I was out of state. It gave me an error message.
I assume this is your question.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

When I carried a pax out of state, the app shut down and I couldn't even end the ride when I dropped him off. I had to end it when I got back and uber had to adjust the fare so he didn't have to pay double.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

If you allow the driver-App to go offline when outside your service area then you cannot go back online until reentering your service area. You may keep the App online by having it be the active (onscreen) App at least once ever 10-15 minutes, but I would NOT recommend that.

In fact, because Uber provides minimal insurance coverage when online, but not on a ride, I suggest going offline immediately after ending the ride outside your service area until reentering your service area. Whenever offline, you should be covered by your personal (probably better) insurance.

I often have trouble going online immediately after reentering my service area. It's because the App takes time to correctly update your location. My solutions are either to wait until this location update happens or to restart the App.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The passenger should pay double for all miles outside your service area. Don't report it unless they complain.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Here in Michigan if you are between service areas it shows you as online and you can get pings from inside the service area even if you might not be in the service area. Once you cross over into the other market it'll recognize where you are and you'll hear a ding and the map will recenter.

If you are out of state though it won't let you go online.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> The passenger should pay double for all miles outside your service area. Don't report it unless they complain.


How would you collect the "double"? Let alone in a way that does not cause the PAX to complain to Uber, who will immediately deactivate you?

In Connecticut, Uber adds a $15 surcharge (that the driver receives ) for rides into New York City. Nothing extra if the destination is outside the service area, in New York State, but not New York City .


----------



## Talha123 (Feb 22, 2017)

Great discussion thanks got my answer


----------

